# Sweet and Spicy rub wanted



## treym64 (Mar 11, 2014)

I am looking for a a sweet and spicy rub recipe
Please share


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 11, 2014)

This is slightly sweet, slightly spicy, with no added sugars...just natural goodness with a very unique flavor that I think almost anyone would enjoy:

Blueberry-Cherry Dry Rub Wiki

You could kick this rub up to eyebrow sweat-forming heat levels with crushed red pepper and/or ground cayenne (add a bit of cinnamon to offset the bitter after-taste some folks experience from cayenne @ 8:1 - 10:1 cayenne/cinnamon), chipotle powder or your favorite chili or pepper powder...as is, it's a pretty decent balance of spice and sweet. Very good rub for pork.

Eric


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 11, 2014)

I always liked Southern Succor from the Smoke and Spice Book. As far as big chunks of pork. Report back for other items. Wild Willys is good for brisket.

Southern Succor Rub
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/4 cup ground black pepper
1/4 cup paprika
1/4 cup Turbinado sugar
2 Tablespoons table salt
2 teaspoons dry mustard
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper


----------



## treym64 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks Eric and bigwheel


----------

